

Crytek's 3D implementation only results in a 1.5% performance hit - phoboslab
http://www.videogamer.com/news/crytek_magic_prevents_crysis_2_3d_performance_issues.html

======
phoboslab
I wish the article had more information, but I think the idea alone - that you
can create the right eye view out of the left one - is very interesting.

Given that Crytek has been incredible inventive with "faking" otherwise costly
graphic effects (e.g.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_Space_Ambient_Occlusion> ), I believe
their 3D implementation is good enough to at least fool the human eye.

Any idea how this could be achieved? Could the Z-Buffer used for this somehow?

